# Control wiring books



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you tried the Square D or Siemens sites? I have a couple of books from them I down loaded.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe try this forum for some good info on books..

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/transformers-phase-converters-vfd/motor-control-wiring-101957/


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Do any of you know of any good control wiring books out there? I would like to study up on epo, motor controls, start stops ect. ect.


Try this!!!

http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Machine Control/0140CT9201.pdf


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

What is "epo"

Here is my favorite motor control book: http://www.coxco.net/AC_Motor_Control_Book_p/b0020.htm

And PLC learner book: 
http://www.coxco.net/Programmable_Logic_Controllers_PLCs_p/b0030.htm

I also bought the Conduit bending book and it is excellent too.
BTW, I'm not getting paid to advertise for these products, just found them very, very good.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I mostly learned by opening up control panels and taking the drawings and studying them. Start with some simple panels. Of course I have mostly worked in industrial environments and had opportunity to study panels and build panels.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

bill39 said:


> What is "epo"
> 
> Here is my favorite motor control book: http://www.coxco.net/AC_Motor_Control_Book_p/b0020.htm
> 
> ...


epo is emergency power off.


Charlie


----------



## mutabi (Jun 2, 2009)

lectricboy said:


> Try this!!!
> 
> http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Machine Control/0140CT9201.pdf


Excellent PDF. A wealth of information. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Take a look at this white paper, it's also by SQD and covers the basics. 

http://ecatalog.squared.com/techlib/docdetail.cfm?oid=0900892680078f1a


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Take a look at this white paper, it's also by SQD and covers the basics.
> 
> http://ecatalog.squared.com/techlib/docdetail.cfm?oid=0900892680078f1a



Thanks good info


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/transformers-phase-converters-vfd/motor-control-wiring-101957/


 I just took a little look around that forum, some of them have some um, _interesting _ways of doing electrical work.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info.


----------

